# aquatic plants from the wild back home!



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

*experience the philippines*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Very, very cool. What country in Southeast Asia are these pictures taken in? Did you bring back any plants? I should post some of my 'exploration' photos from Malaysia and Singapore.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

This is awesome, thanks for posting. +1 for more details - country, site, geology, soil composition, water parameters... what ever you might have! I would really love to see more ecology/biotope information in the planted tank section and this is a great start.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I want them in my tank!!! D: 

LOL wonderful pics! You are very lucky!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice. Rice field, I am think it's either Vietname, Cambodia or Laos.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Very cool to see these plants (and shrimp!) in their natural environment.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the great photos! So cool that you were able to catch shrimps right there! So many plants too!! Adopt me hehehe 
Is your cellphone waterproof? Lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Why couldn't we have weather like that all year around?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Why couldn't we have weather like that all year around?


yeah its tropical place all year!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice place indeed!, whats up with the cell phone?


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

*Wow!*

Where was that again? Asia for sure but where exactly? do you have a google earth reference?

I have the chance to do the same in the jungle of central america, but the selection was not as nice...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I remember a few years ago back in Hong Kong when I was catching ghost shrimp as a kid. =]

It was on this beach which had little shallow puddles, I remember a few days later I had heard that a lot of garbage had washed onto that shore. :S


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm going to take a semi-wild guess, considering the OP's name is 'camboy012406', I think the pictures are of places in Cambodia.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful pics. I love how there's crypts everywhere, so luscious too lol. And I'm gonna take a wild guess and say maybe the Philippines?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

It's Philippines people  OR IS IT? 

either way, ILL GRAB A BUNCH OF THOSE PLANTS lol


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah I've been to the philippines several times, and those pictures are *NOT*, taken in that country.



brapbrapboom said:


> It's Philippines people  OT IS IT?
> 
> either way, ILL GRAB A BUNCH OF THOSE PLANTS lol


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Yeah I've been to the philippines several times, and those pictures are *NOT*, taken in that country.


Lol. Figured out that it was the same climate all year round


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Taiwan maybe?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

shark said:


> very nice place indeed!, whats up with the cell phone?


I think he is advertising the cell phone for Samsung to make some extra money while on vacation lol

BTW, very nice pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Why couldn't we have weather like that all year around?


Then Canada wouldn't be a place for me and you to live in, it will be so pack tight with people


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*This is in the Philippines*

Hello CamBoy,

....but which province? I grew up in Cebu, and whew....I did not realize that all the plants that I am buying here in Canada is all around me when I was a kid...

The variety of aquatic plants in the Philippines is amazing!!!!


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*Its in ****** Occidental*

Take a look at camboys photobucket account.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Woah, nothing like the philippines I remember. Luzon does not look anything like this at all. In Luzon, espcially in the cities, everything natural is f'up. The water is all dirty grey from all the pollution, no visible sign of fishes and definately no plants in the water at all. The air is just filled with smog from cars in the cities and in the countryside, smoke from all the burning forest.

I've only been to cebu once when I was really young and all I barely remember any in land streams... we must have only gone to the out lying islands or something cuz it was all beaches and coconut trees lol.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Pare ko, the guy who posted this pic just confirmed its in the Philippines, he took those plants from a nearby aquatic plants farm - I grow up in Cebu, there are a lot of swampy areas in our town, we catch turtles, lung fish, snake heads, lizards and geckos for fun. We never mind the plants at all, they are all around us.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL, I wasn't arguing with that. Just saying its not what I remember of the philippines. Not the parts of Luzon that I travelled round to and visited.


----------

